# Friedrich Suppig's Labyrinthus Musicus



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I was looking for this work on the net to listen to but can't find it. It's mentioned in the wikipedia article about Bach's WTC as one of it's precursors. The fact that this work is microtonal and may have influenced J.S. Bach makes it very interesting to me. Has anyone here ever heard it? Is it worth buying? Where could I find this piece of music?


----------



## Larkenfield (Jun 5, 2017)

Background on Suppig's tunings:
https://www.bach-cantatas.com/Articles/Friedrich-Suppig.pdf


----------

